# Finally done with my pigeon loft



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

The loft still needs coloring and im only going to have like 15 pigeons so dont worry about the room

Front -









Trap door closed -









Trap door open with aviary - 









Breeding boxes/box perches -


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Perches - 









more perches im taking the thing thats hanging my dad put that there... -


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome, you must be excited!!


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

great job looks awsome you need birds in there next, let me know via pm


----------



## spiritflys (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm lovin' it, I'm lovin' it! Enjoy


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

The loft looks amazing!!!

I think solid perches are enough pigeons like it, never heard of hanging perches in pigeons, its mostly used with parrots


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

My dad and some1 thought it was a great idea to put a hanging perch... lol... im taking it away soon =]


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx roger but i have plenty of birds lol my uncle also races he has like 300+ birds


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Keep it there for a few days, afterall your dad had placed it


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx everyone for the nice replies i do love it and i am also excited cant wait till its painted so i can put my birds in already


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Pijlover said:


> Keep it there for a few days, afterall your dad had placed it


Yep dont want to just take it off ill tell him the birds cant fly cuz of it and they hit after a few days Which they will ik this for sure


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh man dude great job. Your loft looks incredible. very nice i like the design. Right on!!!


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

hey the hanging perch, hmm?? if they use it dont judge it to quick, if you dont like it after a time then remove it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Good starter loft! A lot better than what I started with.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations!! Now the real fun is about to begin...


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

thx every1... and the hanging perch is blocking to much room for me and the birds i will take it afterawhile though for sure of that


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

looks good,all the best


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Jasmeet can you post some on your site 
for some reason I cant see the pics here

By the way oi have more homers if you want tome 

Ill even throw in a pedigree bird for you


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Very professional looking loft. Well built, well planned!


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

boneyrajan.k said:


> looks good,all the best


thx



> Hey Jasmeet can you post some on your site
> for some reason I cant see the pics here
> 
> By the way oi have more homers if you want tome
> ...


Yea i will and dont need any homers lol dad will get mad



> Very professional looking loft. Well built, well planned!


Thx, we just needed a small loft for 15-20 birds


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a very nice loft.I'm happy for you.Enjoy.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx Nancy =]


----------



## Painted Skies Loft (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!! It's awesome loft


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx, But unfortunately all my birds got out and now dont know how to catch them or wat to do...


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

What kinda pigeons did you have again? Notify the person you got them from to keep an eye out just in case. Put some food out, leave the door open. Sorry dude. My first pigeon just flew out on me last wednesday before I could even get her in the loft. She flew back to her old loft 20miles away, shes a Homer tho. But pigeons all have a homing instinct, so you never know, yaknow? Wait it out and if in a couple days if nothing think about finding a new person to buyfrom. Sometimes they come back after more than a week. Depends if they were comfortable yet I guess. Good luck.


----------



## Coocooloft (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow good job it's so pretty


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

kingdizon said:


> What kinda pigeons did you have again? Notify the person you got them from to keep an eye out just in case. Put some food out, leave the door open. Sorry dude. My first pigeon just flew out on me last wednesday before I could even get her in the loft. She flew back to her old loft 20miles away, shes a Homer tho. But pigeons all have a homing instinct, so you never know, yaknow? Wait it out and if in a couple days if nothing think about finding a new person to buyfrom. Sometimes they come back after more than a week. Depends if they were comfortable yet I guess. Good luck.


Homers they were all young birds and got them from my uncle who races them...


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry that I didn't see this thread earlier, (I've been out sick).

Loft looks great, GREAT JOB!! (Love the metal floor with clean out drawers below). 

Sorry to hear about the missing birds.  If I can help, please let me know. 

Ken


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx for the comment and i just caught 2 of them hopefully the rest tomorrow


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

jasmeet they ll come in when they want food just let them know where the food is, do not worry to much you got two feed those two, then they ll bring in there friends soon. as long as there around your place they ll figure it all out soon, they re smart that way.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Roger Siemens said:


> jasmeet they ll come in when they want food just let them know where the food is, do not worry to much you got two feed those two, then they ll bring in there friends soon. as long as there around your place they ll figure it all out soon, they re smart that way.


Yea that is wat im thinking lets just wait till the morning and see


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Did you try feeding them?They will get hungry.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Im trying everything i can hopefully i get them back


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

oh you will just keep working at it try a little food in front of the loft not very much just a little ex. you have 6 birds out feed 3 and the rest of the food in the loft.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

I have 7 birds and i do try the feed thing ik now 2 of them just came into the new loft so hopefully they get the other birds to do the same


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Good to hear some made it back. Thats good. Just wait it out man. Itll be alright


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea hoprfully


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Just locked up the last bird I FINALLY GOT THEM ALL BACK


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Just locked up the last bird I FINALLY GOT THEM ALL BACK


Congrats!! That's awesome news!!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad to hear they are all home!


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Yep its awesome news they were really hungry


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Just locked up the last bird I FINALLY GOT THEM ALL BACK


Lol told you itd be alright. Glad to hear that...Now in a lil while you can fly them and you know theyll come back. Sweeet


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm glad you got your birds back....that was heart pounding.

Your loft is very cute and I can tell you worked very hard on it. I'd like to suggest one modification for the comfort of your birds. The hanging perch...if you can turn it so the pigeons have the widest part of the board, it would be more comfortable for their feet. I've found that pigeons like a flat surface that they don't need to grip with their feet.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

yay!!! glad to hear it, was thinking about you and your birds today glad you got them back.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Just locked up the last bird I FINALLY GOT THEM ALL BACK


Thats great news!!!
it gives you the courage to let them loose again, thats all the fun in these birds they fly & return home


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

please post a picture of the birds in your new loft? i think everyone wants to see that


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Roger Siemens said:


> please post a picture of the birds in your new loft? i think everyone wants to see that


I believe he has pix on his site


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

There are images of new loft but no pictures with birds


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Birds just hanging out =] - The chain is for the door so its not in the loft...









took out the hanging perch









hanging out in the aviary


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

That pied splash and the blue bar below it are gorgeous, I like the pyramid v-perch set up you have. Cool pic with them all in the aviary.


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx and dat blue bar is huge for a young bird i mean like double the size of a normal blue bar i have =]


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Thx and dat blue bar is huge for a young bird i mean like double the size of a normal blue bar i have =]


LOL i noticed! he looks well formed and confident. He's cool. Youknow Jasmeet i just might have to request a baby from him when you start breeding,LOL


----------



## ThePigeonShack (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey Bud, your set up looks very nice..

Good job with your project


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It looks like you have a very nice set up.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

nice loft..


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx everyone and king I'll send u some birds off of him lol if
U need any


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Thx everyone and king I'll send u some birds off of him lol if
> U need any


Lol not at the moment im still trying to get this 10x10 kennel and breeding boxes so I can have more than 6 birds besides I can wait for the birds from him

But hey if you or anyone you know wouldnt mind having a mixed tumbler from the pair below in my signature let me know. I know theyd be impossible to get rid of but i know they are gonna be some good flyers. Lol I think every fancier needs at least one fancy bird..youknow, for fun and entertainment


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright I'll let u know… im going to get a couple of satinettes soon don't need any other fancy birds and I wouldn't be able to pay the shipping anyways lol but I'll see if anyone wants them


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Right on Jasmeet thanks a lot man. And who knows, if you see them when theyre born and grown and you want one, because of your age(which is an advantage in this case) ill just send you one free of charge


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx if that's the case I'll try to make more room in my loft lol


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Jasmeet Singh said:


> Thx if that's the case I'll try to make more room in my loft lol


Lol cool just make sure if you do it doesnt go around breeding with anyone,


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright I'll try


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It sounds like you are getting things together nicely.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

great to see the birds in your new loft , looking great thanks for showing them to us. the pied looks great but i like the odd colours


----------



## Jasmeet Singh (Aug 13, 2012)

Thx guys


----------

